# Bikini running



## Cate (May 20, 2003)

Hey all! I've been lurking through everyone's diaries for a couple of weeks and have learned a ton! Thanks especially to Julie, Jenny, Jodi....and many others!

My problem is....I am, as of today, starting my training for a 1/2 marathon over Labor Day. I ran this last year, so I have a goal to beat . So, I do lift still, but my program will be different and I will need more carbs than what is normally perscribed here, but I WANT RESULTS!!!!

So, here are my stats:
weight - 128
height - 5'6"
bf% - 30.5 (hussman) 25.1 (caliper book) either way 

I am a lacto-ovo vegetarian who eats fish. 

Would love any help!!!!


----------



## Cate (May 20, 2003)

*Meals*

Meal 1
scoop whey w/frozen strawberries and Udos 1T

Meal 2
celery w/1T natural peanut butter
banana

Meal 3
Salad - 2 Cups
can of salmon and cesar dressing
orange and apple

Meal 4
cottege cheese
1/2 C berries

Meal 5 & 6
haven't had yet

Total calorie goal: 1500


----------



## Cate (May 20, 2003)

*Exercise*

Running: 4 days a week 15 miles/week to start. I will post my miles for the week in my journal. 

2 days - full body lifing program 

1 day spinning or boxing (cause I will miss it  )

Please let me know if you need more info to kick my a** into shape!!!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 20, 2003)

Hi Cate!


----------



## Cate (May 20, 2003)

Thanks Julie!!! I've enjoyed reading you diary


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2003)

Hey Cate! 

Welcome  to IM!  We'll all be here for you if you need anything!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

Hi Cate! 

Welcome To IM and good Luck with your goals!!


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2003)

Hi Cate, welcome to IM, your journal is off to a good start.....


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2003)

Man, lots of estrogen in here   

Welcome Cate


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Thanks Julie!!! I've enjoyed reading you diary



Its really fun actually, going through this transformation  

It makes me anxious to see the results  

Good Luck!


----------



## Cate (May 20, 2003)

WOW !!! Thanks everyone! 

Julie - I look forward to it as well....I'm sick of how I look and you guys are really the only ones who can understand. All my friends get mad at me when I complain....so I am going to do it!

I long to be ...


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 20, 2003)

Whatever it is Im doing, I can tell you for a fact its working. Jodi has been guiding me step by step (literally), and going by everything she's advised, I already feel like a new person.  

Its AWESOME to be on here .. IM people rock


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

Check your PM's and I'll get back to you later.


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Whatever it is Im doing, I can tell you for a fact its working. Jodi has been guiding me step by step (literally), and going by everything she's advised, I already feel like a new person.
> 
> Its AWESOME to be on here .. IM people rock



I hope you know what your doing and why


----------



## ZECH (May 20, 2003)

Welcome Cate! (for some reason I picture you running in a bikini!!)


----------



## xerosaburu (May 20, 2003)

*Time to beat?*

Are you doing any speed work?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I hope you know what your doing and why



I do know what Im doing, and it makes all the sense in the world  I've learned fast on here.

...I meant the plan Im on when I said whatever it is Im doing.
Everyone's is different, and I wanted Cate to know that she can find what fits her, here..


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Meals*



> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Meal 1
> scoop whey w/frozen strawberries and Udos 1T
> 
> ...



Cate how long have you been eating this?  If its only been recently, please post what your daily meals looked like up until now.


----------



## Cate (May 21, 2003)

OK...let's see if I can answer all these questions - you guys rock 

dg806-if I can pull if off w/everyone's help here, I will run in a bikini!!!! 

xero-I have never done speed work, but it's in my new schedule. I could send it to you if you want, would love any feedback 

OK...Jodi-no, I've started eating better, but I still slip (like yesturday) and eat too many carbs. But, am I suppose to eat more carbs since I'm running? But then I get hungier....  anyway, here we go. I will post random days from my diary.

Banana and cereal/soy milk
veggie burger/soy chz and sm. pita
ff pudding/gram crackers
alcohol 

Banana and skim latte
green salad w/shrimp and ff cesar dressing
edamame/sushi
wine

toast and edd beaters
granola bar
protein shake
salad w/ ff dressing
brocoli/rice/tuna burger and apple
ff pudidng and g. bar

Does this help? 
New goal is to cut the junk food and sugary carbs


----------



## Cate (May 21, 2003)

Oh and here were my last two meals yesturday: 

meal 5
cereal and soy milk
toast w/1T pb

meal 6
spinach and egg beaters
2-fig newmans (ff)

Run - 3 miles


----------



## xerosaburu (May 21, 2003)

*Cate, I'd just suggest*

For a half-marathon to do repeat miles. 

To improve speed you'll need to improve your lactate threshold.

What this means is that by running at speeds at or above your race-pace goal you'll create lactate and your body learns how to dispose of it more effectively.

Without that invasion into lactate buildup there's no way you can really build up your speed for a half-marathon.

Weight lighting can help with the final kick or if you're training for 5k's and less, but nothing but mile repeats will do for a half.


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

Due to your low protein intake we would like to start you with the following.  

6 meals per day space 2.5 - 3.5 hours apart

25 P 25 C 10 F - meals 1, 3 and 5
25 P 05 C 10 F - meals 2 & 4 (carbs from berries only)
25 P 00 C 10 F - meal 6 

Cals: 1480
150 P 
85 C
60 F 

Once you have SLOWLY worked your way into this plan and have adjusted we will then tweak it and make an increase in your protein.  Between the eggs, fish, protein powder and cottage cheese you should be fine reaching your protein requirements.

***Drink 5-6 Liters of water a day.***  Very Important

Use the shopping list in the sticky on the Diet and Nutrition Forum for ideas.  You can always check out journals for meal ideas as well. 

Let me know if you have any questions and I'll be here.


----------



## Cate (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Cate, I'd just suggest*



> _*Originally posted by xerosaburu *_
> For a half-marathon to do repeat miles.
> 
> To improve speed you'll need to improve your lactate threshold.
> ...



Do you have any suggested 1/2 marathon programs? I have combined hal higdon and cool Running, but I'm not sure I really know what I'm doing. I will post my runs here, so maybe you could check them?? 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cate (May 21, 2003)

Thanks Jodi - that helps a ton!

So...at the risk of being  .....do you believe in free days/meals? How many, how often. I've been taking Sat. off. This usually means that I drink on Sat and eat one bad meal.

What is your take?


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

Cheats are very rare and I tend to save mine for special occasions.  Birthdays, family gatherings, holidays etc.  

Also, no cheat days   Only cheat meals.  Dejavu


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

Hey no cheat days!   (you sound like me)  

We all have to stick together here!  However, I had this vivid dream that I was walking around chewing brownies and then spitting them out. (Just a dream, Jodi, I swear! ) 

It was great


----------



## Cate (May 21, 2003)

That's cool.....I really don't have cheat days or binge days, just dinners/drinks out once a week. 

 I am chugging water like I never have before!

Also, about to make a carrot cake  for my bf's Mom's b-day this weekend and cookies! Lucky for me, I don't like chocolate, but carrot cake...a whole 'nother story!


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

Cheat meals are far and few in between.


----------



## Cate (May 21, 2003)

What about alcohol....I kind of hang w/a bar group. I guess that is what happens when you live in a big city. 

Right now, I've gotten down to going out and drinking once a week. And wine? Is that OK occationally? 

Sorry I seam so clueless


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

Every now and then a little wine won't hurt.  I drink too and enjoy Stoli Vodka w/ Diet soda.


----------



## Cate (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

Do know though that it slows down your fat loss for a about a day though.  It shouldn't have negative effects but you won't be burning much fat that day.


----------



## sawheet (May 21, 2003)

Fartlek training is good for 1/2 marathon, yes i said FARTlek training, look it up


----------



## Cate (May 21, 2003)

OK....here is what I did/am doing today:

Meal 1 
bran flakes w/ soy milk and banana

Meal 2
protein shake w/strawberries and Udos

Meal 3
veggie burger w/ low carb tortilla
tomato w/dressing

Meal 4
2 egg whites and 1 egg w/soy cheese
cottege cheese 

Meal 5
Huge salad w/ww pasta
tuna - 1 can
dressing

Meal 6
Whey 

Total:
calories - 1583
fat - 35 g
protein - 190 g
carbs - 135 g

Exercise - ran 4 miles @ race pace


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

When do you plan on starting the new plan?

Also, make sure you read about slow burning carbs as this will become your only source of carbs when you do switch to the new plan.


----------



## Cate (May 21, 2003)

*NOOOOOOO*

You mean I'm not following?? I have spent more time figuring out what to eat today than I have eating it . I know Meal 1 is wrong cause I didn't have the numbers yet.

Was I close?


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

Lets work on this.    Some meals were ok.
Here are the permissible foods on this plan, that I believe you will/can eat.  You need to choose from these foods to create your meals.  Another thing, don't just hit the ground running here.  Work your way into this plan and let your body get use to this.

*Proteins*
sugar-free low carb protein powder
fresh fish
canned tuna
canned salmon
eggs
cottage cheese 

*Carbs*
sweet potatoes
yams
long grain brown rice
old fashioned oats
steel cut oats
apples
fresh or frozen (w/o syrup) berries
peaches
grapefruit

*Veggies*
eggplant
squash
romaine lettuce
spinach
asparagus
avocado
broccoli
brussels sprouts
cabbage
cauliflower
cucumbers
celery
peppers (any color)
mushrooms
string beans
zucchini

*Fat*
heavy whipping cream (35% ....NOT whipped cream the dessert topping)
olive oil
safflower oil
flax seed oil
walnut oil
almonds
walnuts
natural sugar-free nut butters


----------



## Cate (May 21, 2003)

*Got it*

I thought I could just jump right in there, but you right, I need to plan.....so, I will start after the holiday. That way I can print off your list and shop.

But I still have questions:

1-I'm not good w/fat, so besides putting Udos into my shake...what else? What about full fat dressings? I can start using cream in my coffee....that will help.

2-what about soy products, like veggie burgers, veggie ground meat and soy chicken?

I can send you the breakdowns for these if you need me to.

 You are being VERY patient!


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

We don't eat soy and seeing you do eat fish and eggs I wouldn't suggest it. 

As far as Fat, we use Newman's Own Dressing.  There kick ass, they have Ceasar, Balsamic Vingegrette, Olive Oil & Vinegar and there all Full Fat.  Also, recently and my new personal fav. Drew's Dressing www.drews.com  I love them

Heavy Cream in your coffee is good and its very yummy in your Protein shakes with a few berries   Like strawberries and cream  .  Udo's is PERFECT to use as well and be sure to use this as much as possible.   Egg Yolks have 5 G Fat per yolk.  Nut butters S/F all natural.  Don't forget that cottage cheese has fat too.

Try using www.fitday.com to calculate everything.  Most of us use that here to keep track.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Got it*



> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> I thought I could just jump right in there, but you right, I need to plan.....so, I will start after the holiday. That way I can print off your list and shop.



Cook or prepare meals a day or two inadvance if you can. It is soooo much easier to eat right if it is already prepared. Get tupperware or glad multi-use disposable bowls and fix complete meals. It has saved me many times. Oh...and get a small ice chest that can go with you, but make sure it can hold 2-3 meals if necessary.



> You are being VERY patient!



Jodi is AWESOME  She is extremely patient and really knows her stuff. She has also helped me a ton over the past year.


----------



## Cate (May 22, 2003)

Jodi - I've printed off your food list and I will shop when I get home on Monday night. I am starting on Tuesday!!!!

I'm sooo happy you said I can have natural PB, I was missing it! I love it on celery sticks.

I don't count veggies as carbs or calories right? I rememeber reading that I don't on another journal. 

Also, I've been buying low fat or FF Cottege Cheege, should I start getting regular so I get some fat? I am VERY fat-phobic  , so I will have to ease my way into this. Udo's has been good for me!

Buff - I totally plan my meals since I eat most of them at work ! Guess I will have to beakout my cooler again!

Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Jodi - I've printed off your food list and I will shop when I get home on Monday night. I am starting on Tuesday!!!!
> 
> *Great get ready!  *
> ...


----------



## xerosaburu (May 22, 2003)

*Let me guess, Jodi*

Your blood-type is "A".


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

O Pos, why?


----------



## xerosaburu (May 22, 2003)

*There blows my theory*

I saw blond hair and a lot of detail. "A" predominates in the British Isles and to the north.

"A's" don't generally do so well with getting all muscular. (your leg post should have clued me in because I can't imagine a waifish "A" having those)


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

Sorry to disappoint ya


----------



## Cate (May 27, 2003)

OK...here is today!

Meal 1
Egg - 2 whole/ I carton of beaters
Oats

Meal 2
pp/strawberries/Udos

Meal 3
salad w/Newmans Cesar
can of salmon
apple

Meal 4 
Cot Cheese

Meal 5
tuna burger
Broc and salad w/Newmans cesar dressing
brown Rice

Meal 6
2 Eggs/2 Whites

Total:1425 Cals
P: 144
C: 89
F: 60

Lifted in AM

Will Run tonight! 4 miles


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

SOoooooo much better.  Nice job planning.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

How goes it Cate??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

I guess she disappeared


----------



## Cate (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey guys!!! All is well...still getting use to this eating plan, but basically eating the same thing everyday so I don't have to think too much. I have having a hard time getting motivated w/my running, but this week is a new one, and all will be better.

I am swamped at work and will be on vacation for about a week or so, but I will try and check in. This is going to be a challange for me 'cause I'm going home and it's hard to get meals in, but I will shop when I get there and do my best. Running will be easy cause my parents live on a lake in CO...where it's always nice, unlike here!

So that is my update...maybe I'll post my menu tomorrow!

Thanks for caring


----------

